# [ODMP] New York State Police, New York ~ April 23, 2006



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

A Trooper with the New York State Police was killed in the line of duty on April 23, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18292*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Trooper Craig Todeshini 
*New York State Police
New York*
End of Watch: Sunday, April 23, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 25
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, April 23, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Automobile; Motorcycle
*Suspect Info:* At large

Trooper Craig Todeshini was killed in an automobile accident while pursuing a motorcycle.

Trooper Todeshini was pursuing a motorcycle on Route 91 that was traveling in excess of 100 miles per hour. During the pursuit, Trooper Todeshini's department SUV left the roadway and struck a tree.

The driver of the motorcycle fled the scene and remains at large.

Agency Contact Information
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 319-5100

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Greetings from a lurker... Regarding the NYS Trooper if you go to this link there's a bit more info regarding it. Just wanted to pass it along.

His family had a history in law enforcement as well as he was active with his local FD as a Lt.

http://www.syracuse.com

CC1


----------

